# Faxon might be doing agility!



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I found out the only local instructor does private classes  I'm going to set something up with her. I keep missing out on the classes through the college lol... I think private lessons would be best for Faxon anyway though! I am SO excited, this has been my life's dream since I was a little kid.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yay! I hope it all works out! Careful though, agility is addicting.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Sounds perfect! Good luck... make sure you post many pictures!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

~ livin' the dream ~

Good for you.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Aaaaaaa I'm scheduled for 5:30 Wednesday! *dances around* So excited! So so so excited! I hope Faxon likes it too  (i'm sure she will)


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Good luck! I hope you love it!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

She did great today! She kept sniffing the ground though and the instructor enthusiastically suggested I take her nosework course too LOL. We didn't do a WHOLE lot but after she settled in and I got her attention she was enjoying it, she was going up and down the ramp like a boss haha.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Kayota said:


> She did great today! She kept sniffing the ground though and the instructor enthusiastically suggested I take her nosework course too LOL. We didn't do a WHOLE lot but after she settled in and I got her attention she was enjoying it, she was going up and down the ramp like a boss haha.


What sort of ramp?

I'm kind of concerned if you actually want to pursue agility that an instructor is putting you on equipment during your first lesson, especially a contact obstacle. In the early stages it should all be about engagement, learning to drive forward/target, working on the flat learning crosses, etc. Without having the correct foundations, you can mess up a lot later in training, run into speedbumps because she never learned correctly, and it could potentially be unsafe.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

It was just a small ramp, not actual agility equipment, to boost her confidence. She has four dogs who are agility champions and has had students whose dogs are also champions... She took it very slowly and the ramp was the only "equipment" we used even though it wasn't actually agility equipment at all. Going up/down the kind of ramp she had me using is something I would do at home... It was the kind used for cars/beds for dogs that can't climb up themselves, not a catwalk/a-frame. If the only comment I can get is a negative one maybe I shouldn't bother posting about agility any more :\ I honestly hate how people on this forum jump to conclusions. I'm guilty of it too but I'm trying to stop doing that. It's really discouraging, especially when she's the only instructor in my area and I really like her already.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Keep at it! I definitely want to hear more!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks! I suggested to my instructor that Roxie join us because she gets SO excited about new training and she said Rox can come to the same session, so now I'm doubly excited


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I was not trying to be discouraging at all. As I said, I was looking out for your best interests as that is not typically a very successful way of starting foundations for a new dog that wants to train in agility and can be unsafe. 

If you search for some other threads on the topic of "how to find a good agility trainer" you will see that they all shy away from this type of training. :/

I'm sorry if she's the only one in your area, I didn't know that, but wanted to let you know in case you could find a better one.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

We have the two "types" of trainers in our area. The one sets up the equipment and they start going over it the first class. The other one does Foundation Agility first. I think walking up and down a plank is not the same at all. It is something you can practice at home the same as using a square of plywood with something underneath it so it rocks back and forth so they get used to things moving under their feet, like the teeter.

Sounds like you have a good instructor and Agility is so much fun for both you and the dog. I am on my third dog and Kris, when she is old enough will be my fourth. You learn something new with each dog. My first dog Susie, was trained with the Instructor that just set up the equipment and off we went. She ended up getting injured so did not do many trials. Remmy has done so well for me with little or no formal instruction but we are struggling a little now that he is in Masters classes. I am really looking forward to competing with Lucy as she had really good Foundation Agility classes.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

DJEtzel--I'm sorry I snapped at you. I was having a cruddy day as it was (just overall stress). I think it was the same day that Roxie started showing her limp, and I was super stressed about that and snapping at anything and anyone. I understand what you're saying but I agree with Kyllobernese, it was just something to start. I taught Roxie to jump at home, even, with a broom handle and some boxes, so I'm not terribly concerned at this point.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Kayota said:


> DJEtzel--I'm sorry I snapped at you. I was having a cruddy day as it was (just overall stress). I think it was the same day that Roxie started showing her limp, and I was super stressed about that and snapping at anything and anyone. I understand what you're saying but I agree with Kyllobernese, it was just something to start. I taught Roxie to jump at home, even, with a broom handle and some boxes, so I'm not terribly concerned at this point.


No problem, obviously you can be the only one to make that judgment! I just wanted to bring it up in case you didn't know and could assess the situation better. It didn't sound like proper training, but we can't see it in context like you can! I just know that I started with Frag in a class where we got to do equipment almost right away (a couple of jumps and a mini a frame) even with some flat work and it was not enough foundation whatsoever and he didn't learn proper jump patterns and drive building/driving forward and we suffer for it every day. If I could go back and re-start I definitely would with a different type of class. But that all depends on how competitive you want to be as well.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah it's nowhere near like that! It's just a small ramp thing, not real equipment at all.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Well I'm certainly no expert in agility, heck, probably no expert in anything LOL. But I really don't see any great harm in 'planting the odd seed' now and again, so long as the lion's share is the true fundamentals. I've been known to initiate 10 week old puppy retrieves over a broom handle laid flat, obviously before having a solid presentation .... so ....

I think DJEtzel is right though, in that it really depends on your end goal. If you're shooting for a MACH or whatever, then it might be best to restrict any over-enthusiasm on your part, early on. At least be aware.

Besides, I'm a firm believer in the old adage "we make all of our mistakes on our first dog", but we learn nonetheless and we still usually have a good time in the process.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I would love to add, sort of off-topic, that if you really, really make a mess of foundation training, you really CAN go back and fix it. I got neck-deep into training with my whippet and was on the verge of trialing when I started taping our runs. When I saw the videos, I was STUNNED. We had a really serious jumping issue that I had under-played in my head. She was over-jumping and our take-off points were way too far back. She was constantly landing in extension. It was a wreck.

I went to a great coach and started (nearly) over. 2 months later, we are ready to trial and she is jumping like a pro. 

Mistakes can be repaired. And Foundation is Everything. If you have a hole in your foundation, go back and fill it. The trials and the equipment will still be there when you are ready. Or, you can keep working the handling and equipment in separate session and just remove whatever is giving you trouble.

Agility is forgiving and fluid. Team dynamics enter in powerfully. 

When I first started, I really thought that if I did something wrong, I would wreck my dog. Not true. Mistakes, as long as they do not cause injuries, just slow down your progress. Have fun!!! The FOUNDATION really IS the sport. Work it, love it, feed it, do it! If your foundation is strong or repaired, the equipment takes care of itself.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

What great news for you, Faxon, and Roxie! Sounds as though you're all having a great time. I'm looking forward to following your progress as I plan to try agility in the somewhat near future.

As a side note, we attended a one-week introductory agility class earlier this month and were introduced to several pieces of equipment (a-frame, tunnel, tire, jumps, and catwalk). The equipment was introduce gradually (as much as possible) and always with at least one instructor at the far end to teach / reinforce proper form. I'm sure there will be lots to learn when we take a "regular" class, but Katie was pure joy during the intro class.

As another aside, one of the instructors during the one-week class mentioned that most basic obedience (except heeling) can be learned through agility.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

That's great! I'm glad y'all are having fun. Hope it won't be too much stress on you trying to juggle the girls in one session. Heck, I get flustered just taking my beasts to the vet at the same time! 

I've wanted to do agility with Moose and Buster. The classes available to us are priced so highly though, it just doesn't fit into our budget right now. I absolutely am looking forward to hearing about your journey in this. Keep updating please!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

